# BFN...getting back to normal



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi any1 know how long it takes ya body to get back to normal after failed ivf? Can it cause menopause to kick in?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry you have had a BFN hun     after my second ivf failed it seemed to take ages for my cycles to get back to near normal but in reality it was probably only a few cycles, i have never heard of it causing menopause to kick in but if you are worried could you give your clinic a ring ?

pam xx


----------

